# Streamlight TLR-1s HP LED upgrade options?



## redpitbull44 (Jun 2, 2013)

Hello everyone. Yes, I am new to your forum, but have been reading your threads and learning from your experiences for quite some time. First I'd like to thank you for all the effort you've put in to making this place such a great resource. One such example is Subwoofer's review of the light in question.

For me flashlights are a necessity. I need lights that I know I can trust. I've found Streamlight to be one such brand. They've recently come out with a product that looks capable of filling a need I have, which is a lightweight weapon mounted white light capable of target illumination and identification at or beyond 300 yd. The TLR-1s HP. They also have another model, The TLR-1 HL, which is 630 lumens, but as I understand it, is designed for close range flood and not long range spot like the 200 lumen HP. 

Since both lights are TLR-1's, I had hoped there would be some parts interchangeably. Would it be possible to swap the LED module from the brighter HL into the HP? I would think that with the deep reflector design of the HP it would be able to throw light even further with a brighter LED. If the parts couldn't interchange, what upgrade is available for the HP? If it required soldering I'm fully capable. I just don't have the intimate knowledge base with the inner workings of this product or this side of the industry to know what can be done, and where to source parts to do it. 

As I understand it the HP should already be up to the task of 300 yd. It is the beyond, say maybe almost doubling that distance, that I seek to achieve. Thanks in advance for any and all insight into this topic.


----------



## redpitbull44 (Jun 5, 2013)

How is it possible that in all the vast knowledge here, no one knows the answer? Maybe there just isn't enough traffic in this part of the forum...


----------



## Norm (Jun 5, 2013)

Here's a search or the forum for Streamlight TLR-1s.

Looking at this picture, from this thread.







It doesn't look too easy to upgrade, it appears to be a luxeon rebel and I don't think there is any direct upgrade for that LED.

More knowledgeable members may correct me.

Norm


----------



## redpitbull44 (Jun 5, 2013)

That's one of my gray areas; parts knowledge and identification... the model in question, the HP, may not be equipped with the same LED module as the TLR-1s you're referencing. The HP is a new model for 2013 and has the same body (or it appears to be) with a new, larger and deeper reflector housing that casts a pencil beam for optimum throw. It is spec'd at 200 lumens. The HL, which is the other TLR model I had hoped to switch LED modules with puts out 630 lumens, but uses the short reflector. My hope was to swap them and install the higher lumen LED in the model with more throw, while putting the lower lumen LED in the body designed for closer range. Obviously the longer range light would go on my rifle, while the shorter range light would go on my shotgun or pistol.


----------



## Norm (Jun 5, 2013)

Some pics would be helpful.


Norm


----------



## redpitbull44 (Jun 5, 2013)

But of course.
The first pic is the TLR-1s HP




The second is the TLR-1s HL





And here are links to pages with some specs:

http://www.ondutygear.com/blog/offi...ght-tlr-1-hl-from-the-2013-shot-show/2013/01/
This second link shows the TLR-1 HP second from the top.
http://www.ondutygear.com/blog/new-streamlight-sl-20l-tlr-1-hp-and-tlr-4-2012-shot-show/2012/01/


----------



## Cereal_Killer (Jun 9, 2013)

Just an FYI (from a guy that modded his old TLR-1S) all you've gotta do to pull the guts out is remove those 2 big globs of solder, they are the battery contacts and are the only thing holding the board in the body. 

Good luck. Btw I modded mine. Much much different way, much more custom them just reflowing a new emitter, I really don't think that'd be possible.


----------



## redpitbull44 (Jun 15, 2013)

Cereal_Killer said:


> Good luck. Btw I modded mine. Much much different way, much more custom them just reflowing a new emitter, I really don't think that'd be possible.



Thanks for the info, but why not exactly?


----------

